# Pics of my 38 gallon all Anubias and Crypts



## papa_mcknight (Aug 3, 2013)

Really like the layout and the choice of plants :icon_smil


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

papa_mcknight said:


> Really like the layout and the choice of plants :icon_smil


Thanks


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

papa_mcknight said:


> Really like the layout and the choice of plants :icon_smil


Ditto. It's nice to see C. spiralis in a tall tank. In my 14", it goes up to the surface, out towards the front glass, and then curves down again, halfway to the substrate in the front.  I'd say it's more than your 19" but still..

Do you trim the longer leaves? I worry about melt and so have left them alone.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks. I haven't trimmed my spiralis yet but if some of the leaves get too long I will trim it. I don't think cutting a few leaves off would cause to many problems with the plant.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice and simple, I like it! Especially that Mopani centerpiece, it has a lot of character. I also agree with Papa Mcknight, your choice of plants is my favorite. You may want to look into the rarer species of those types. They are truly stunning and would add some color and texture to your scape. Well done!


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

wantsome said:


> Thanks. I haven't trimmed my spiralis yet but if some of the leaves get too long I will trim it. I don't think cutting a few leaves off would cause to many problems with the plant.


I might try a few at a time. I snipped a few leaves from a couple of wendtii this summer and they had a total meltdown. Spiralis might take it better. 

Thanks!


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Nice and simple, I like it! Especially that Mopani centerpiece, it has a lot of character. I also agree with Papa Mcknight, your choice of plants is my favorite. You may want to look into the rarer species of those types. They are truly stunning and would add some color and texture to your scape. Well done!


Yeah I'd like to try some more crypts I still have a lot of room in the back corners of the tank. I put a red tiger lotus in but it's not doing to well. Not sure if snails are eating it or my pleco or not enough light. My foreground is covered with crypt parva about 40 little plantls but it didn't show up in the pics my camera kinda sucks.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the driftwood and the bunches of anubias  I'm not familiar with the crypt. Spiralis and it looks like you've got a good group with nice growth. Is crypt. Spiralis tougher to grow than the easier crypt varieties such as wendetti, walkeri and undulata? (or are the longer leaved plants behind the driftwood the needle leaved java ferns?) I do like the variety of leaf shapes in your set up.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Saxtonhill said:


> Love the driftwood and the bunches of anubias  I'm not familiar with the crypt. Spiralis and it looks like you've got a good group with nice growth. Is crypt. Spiralis tougher to grow than the easier crypt varieties such as wendetti, walkeri and undulata? (or are the longer leaved plants behind the driftwood the needle leaved java ferns?) I do like the variety of leaf shapes in your set up.


Thanks Spiralis is pretty easy to grow it's doing better then my Wendetti. It's the tall plant behind the wood. The needle leaf fern is in the back right corner you can barely see it.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

wantsome, thanks for the info! I'm going to see if I can order some of the Spiralis.


----------

